
Outputs vs. outcomes: what's the difference and why does it matter? - jph
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;joelparkerhenderson&#x2F;outputs_vs_outcomes<p>My teammates are asking about the technology industry concepts of &quot;outputs&quot; vs. &quot;outcomes&quot;. So I wrote this simple summary.<p>Constructive feedback, data, and anecdotes all welcome.
======
jph
Link:
[https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/outputs_vs_outcomes](https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/outputs_vs_outcomes)

